# Picking yourself up from new lows???



## Durp (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey Y'all. Hate to bitch and whine but I got no where else to vent. I am always trying my best to be an upbeat and jolly dude while wearing the jester's hat. I try and portray an image of happiness anytime in the company of others. Lately I have been dealing with some pretty heavy life shit, and just feel fucking crushed inside. Normally I would just pack up and move on if threatened with an uncomfortable prolonged emotional state. Unfortunately this time around, uprooting is just not a possible option, for the time being, lets just say dimensionally impossible. I am used to loneliness being on the road a lot, but this hand has really been hitting me harder then I really know how to deal with. Not on drugs, so that is not the issue. I just don't even fucking know any more. What do you folks do when cornered by a funk?


----------



## CrashTestNDozer (Jun 23, 2016)

I go for a hike when I can't travel. I have been stuck in NC for the last year and a half because my mother is pretty sick. I'm back living with the folks (at 32) to help take care of her and I would rather rip my fucking hair out. When it gets to be too much, I get someone to come help my dad for a few days, take the dog and run to the woods. The exercise/ peacefulness/ beauty of the outdoors re centers me and gets my head on straight. Just the dog, my pack, a book and I am good. It's not for everyone but it seems like the change of scenery (even somedays when it's just a few hours) really helps.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 23, 2016)

not really gonna be happy if trying to impress others in any way


----------



## Durp (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh shit. 2016 is not my year so far. On top of all my other bull shit, I just found out one of my best childhood friends was found dead in a park. They think he offed him self  Rest in peace Russy my man.


----------



## callmeG (Jun 23, 2016)

I wish I had the answers.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 23, 2016)

You need some kind of creative outlet, or project to focus on, obsess over.


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 23, 2016)

pretty obvious i know but when I'm feeling low hanging with friends helps a hell of a lot - I don't mean discussing your problems (unless you want to) more getting away from them for a little while.... there's just something about simple human interaction that makes me feel good / picks me up- don't got no buddies in yer area ? make a new one, preferably female - getting laid unexpectedly works wonders for personal happiness levels.....


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know man, one of the most important things I've learned is that everyone is different, so overcoming adversity is more about looking within yourself and determining what you need to be at your best than asking others what the key to happiness is. Depression is a MASSIVE problem in this world in 2016, and we just never know how universal it is because most people don't talk about going through it. For many of the people I know, including myself, depression happens when we are living a life that does not allow us to be who we truly are. Take some time to think about when you were really at your peak and figure out what you had at those times that you don't have now. For me it is usually a solid community of people that gives me the opportunity for human interaction without having to fight tooth and nail to get it, and a conception of self where I get along with everyone. Everyone is different, though. Think about who you really are and who you could be that would make you really happy.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 24, 2016)

i get a funk without much pressure sometimes. Got to always tell yourself "this to shall pass." And yes a creative outlet helps. My times of sorrow have influenced more music or writing I think than joy at times. Sorry to hear about your firend. i have like one damn good many year'd friend and a few decent others if i lost him I'd be in bad shape, or my dog. one must move on. And yes not being able to get out and move a bit must be rough. Take care man. . it'll pass and cure


----------



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2016)

I go and get holy water from the local church font. Hasnt failed me yet


----------



## HoboinaTux (Aug 8, 2016)

Silly artist aside, I know what really helps myself is just what the song says. I HAVE to take some time to just be without the same stimulation and stress that has me in a loop. Every now and then, even if it's just for a few days or a week I have to give myself the opportunity to see and do something new and stimulate my brain. I suppose the difficult part is just keeping it for a specific amount of time.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 8, 2016)

creative outlet. my worst times have been the times there was no variety or any way to safely express myself without worrying about losing my job or hurting anybody's feelings. wise hop and raging bird have this topic pretty much nailed down in their responses. 

personally I am always taking breaks and finding places I can be myself for a while and where no one will be freaked out, hah. 2016s been kinda brutal here too.


----------

